# مكتب عمالة مصريه لدينا جميع المهن والتخصصات في كل المجالات



## مسوقة26 (28 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نحن مكتب عمالة مصريه لدينا جميع المهن والتخصصات في كل المجالات

أطباء & مهندسين & محاسبين & فنيين في كل المجالات & معلمين معمار & معلمين مطاعم &سائقين & عمال ................ الخ

جميع المهن والتخصصات موجودة لدينا 

لدينا قاعدة بيانات كبيرة لطالبي العمل في الخارج 

نرسل لكم السير الذاتية علي الايميل للأشخاص المناسبين عند طلبكم 

نحدد لكم مواعيد مقابلات معهم في حالة رغبتكم في ذلك ولدينا صالة كبيرة مجهزة لعقد المقابلات

للتواصل 

0020191808940

[email protected]




__________________

لدينا جميع التخصصات من العمالة المصرية شعارنا الصدق الامانة الالتزام 0020191808940​


----------



## ممروق (29 فبراير 2012)

*رد: مكتب عمالة مصريه لدينا جميع المهن والتخصصات في كل المجالات*

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ممروق (29 فبراير 2012)

*رد: مكتب عمالة مصريه لدينا جميع المهن والتخصصات في كل المجالات*

انتم تساعدون في حل مشكلة البطالة


----------



## ممروق (29 فبراير 2012)

*رد: مكتب عمالة مصريه لدينا جميع المهن والتخصصات في كل المجالات*

ونريد تفصيلا بالوظائف المتاحة


----------



## ممروق (29 فبراير 2012)

*رد: مكتب عمالة مصريه لدينا جميع المهن والتخصصات في كل المجالات*

ومميزات العمل


----------

